# knot question



## wadespade (Mar 6, 2008)

First time I have encountered this problem. I replaced the fly line on my reel and decided the leader needed replacement as well (typical I think). Now when I marry my leader and fly line (nail knot) the leader strips the fly line (kinda like stripping the coating off electrical wire).

Fly Line= SA WF (8) Redfish taper
Leader= Mono tapered


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I'd whip a loop in the end of the fly line and use a perfection loop in the leader to connect the two.


----------



## rhinob (Jun 16, 2009)

i have had this happen when i changed brands of line, also using nail knot. i ended up sliding the melt- on sleeve that comes when you make your loop to loop connection onto the end, then tied my nail knot on top of that!


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

I agree with Stuart, loop to loop is the only way to go. Either whip a loop in the line or get one of those braided loop ends and put in on your fly line. They work well if you push your line all the way up and ad a drop od super glue.


----------



## Skinny Water (Oct 12, 2004)

You can also make a loop and secure it with a couple nail knots tied with 12# mono. Or you can tie an overhand knot in the end of the fly line, and if your nail knotted leader starts to slip it should jam against that knot.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

I used to fool with nail knot connection to leaders, but loop to loop is the way to go. I tie a double nail knot loop at the end of my fly lines. To tie the double nail knot loop just make loop in the end of your fly line by just doubling over the end of the fly line to the size of your liking. Then tie two nail knots with 20 or 30 lb mono on the butt end of the fly line to secure the butt end of the fly line to itself, put a little zap a gap or superglue on the nail knots to secure and then you are done. Then just learn the perfection loop for your leader.


----------



## FalseCast (May 7, 2009)

Stuart said:


> I'd whip a loop in the end of the fly line and use a perfection loop in the leader to connect the two.


 bingo........that or an albright


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

After years of messing with nail knots, and tying loops in the fly line, I've finally settled on an albright. Will not give way, is very smooth going through the guides, and very easy to tie- you don't need a tool or anything.

The best way, in my opinion (which was influenced by my friend Chris Phillips) is to attach about a 40-60 pound 1-2' butt to your fly line with an albright. Then tie your perfection loop in the end of that. You then can do your loop to loop to your butt with whatever leader you want. Chris has always used 20# hard mason, and seems to do pretty well with it. I've used that and fluoro. 

When I fish offshore, I'll usually put about a 4-6' 20# leader of fluoro, looped to looped to my 60# butt, and then loop to loop my fly to the 4-6' leader. Since there are lots of teeth offshore, I usually pre rig my flies with about 15" of American Fishing Wire 7x7 knotable wire. I tie a homer rhode to the fly, and then a perfection loop at the other end. Then all I have to do to change flies is change out that loop to loop attached to the fly with the end of the 4-6' leader. Works pretty well.

I often have guys show up for one of my offshore fly fishing charters with leader systems which are higher breaking strength than their backing. Bad idea, because the weakest link in your chain is your backing- potential lost $70 fly line. You need your weakest link to be somewhere in your leader system.

THE JAMMER


----------



## jbenge (Dec 18, 2007)

Fox 2, Bug Out! Bug Out! you got bogies at ur 6!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

jbenge,

You've got the lingo down. Do you have the background? Did you fly, and if so what and when?

THE "VF-191 f-8'S OFF THE ORISKANY '72-75" JAMMER


jbenge said:


> Fox 2, Bug Out! Bug Out! you got bogies at ur 6!


----------



## jbenge (Dec 18, 2007)

THE JAMMER said:


> jbenge,
> 
> You've got the lingo down. Do you have the background? Did you fly, and if so what and when?
> 
> THE "VF-191 f-8'S OFF THE ORISKANY '72-75" JAMMER


No my brother is in the Air Force.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

iv'e used a nail knot for years ,if you pull it too tight to quick you will strip the line i use only about 7 to 8 loops and just work it with my fingers till its snug ,then i pull it tight


----------



## carpetguy (May 13, 2008)

*No Knot Eyelet*

Just Google no knot eyelet. My dad used one for years and the really work.


----------



## cool river (Feb 18, 2009)

*Rigging fly line to leader*

When we are rigging a client (Sportsman's Finest, Austin) for salt water, we almost always use a double nail knot (I use 12# P Line) on folded over fly line. The size of the finished loop is about 3/4" or so. I like to coat the wraps with UV Knot Sense, but that is just my style. I have also used the braided butt loops with great success on things like tarpon, stripers, etc. Both work equally well, IMHO.


----------



## flyguy12 (Mar 27, 2008)

I believe loop to loop connections are for those who dont know how to tie nail knots. Try Doubling over your fly line at the tip mabe an inch and then Tie your nail knot. Before you seat it 100% slide it down to the end of the doubled section and seat it. It will look like an albright yet its much easier to tie and tests out at 100%


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Several downsides to a nail knot have been mentioned above. What are the downsides of loop to loop???? Also I can't think of an easier knot to tie than an albright, but that's just me.

Also I think sometimes we become too hung up on this 100% knot, 50% knot etc. stuff. If we put it into perspective it's often a moot point. For instance the most common knot used when attached a shock tippet (80-100#) to a tarpon fly, when tying an IGFA leader, is the Homer Rhode-- about a 50% knot. So what- your're using 100# line and there's not a fly reel out there that will pull even 20# of drag. It ain't breaking.

We have been talking in this thread about attaching your fly line to your leader- heavy breaking strength lines. I think the most important considerations for this knot should be: how small it is and how easily it goes through the guides. Ease of tying is somewhat important, but how often do you actually tie that knot from your leader butt to your fly line? Very seldom. Most of the time it's done at our kitchen table. I would say that, depending upon what knot you use to make your loops, that a loop to loop connection is the smoothest-flow through the guides knot/connection that there is. Now if you tie a big honkin double surgeon's knot to make your loop, you've defeated your purpose.

I think both the nail knot and the albright are probably pretty close as far as ease through the guides, and I personally can tie an albright much more easily than I can tie a nail knot, and that's why I use them.

THE JAMMER

quote=flyguy12;2219155]I believe loop to loop connections are for those who dont know how to tie nail knots. Try Doubling over your fly line at the tip mabe an inch and then Tie your nail knot. Before you seat it 100% slide it down to the end of the doubled section and seat it. It will look like an albright yet its much easier to tie and tests out at 100%[/quote]


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Roger that Jbenge. Does he fly, and if so, what, when, and where??

THE JAMMER



jbenge said:


> No my brother is in the Air Force.


----------

